
Show HN: Serverless Code Editor framework for any programming language - jockdarock
https://github.com/JockDaRock/Time2Code
======
shortstuffsushi
I'm confused, how is it server less if it literally had a server.py file that
acts as an HTTP server? I'm not sure, but it appears it may also expect to run
in Docker, for another layer of complexity. Finally, why this vs any other
editor? What advantage does it offer, especially if the first two assumptions
in this post are accurate?

It seems to also be a sort of repl or something that evaluates the code you
write as you write it maybe? I'd have to look at this from my computer to
understand, but it's not what I expected from the title.

~~~
jockdarock
I apologize if the title seemed misleading. The code execution part is built
on a serverless framework, FaaS
[https://github.com/alexellis/faas](https://github.com/alexellis/faas). At
some point, I might be able to incorporate the web page itself as being
executed through FaaS, but for now, it is served up through a service that
runs alongside the serverless code execution.

That being said, I chose to go with the FaaS so I could support more languages
for execution of code than AWS or Azure currently does. Which I am working on
adding more languages as develope new features for this project.

Please let me know if you have any other feedback.

Kind Regards

------
Zyst
>Serverless Code Editor Framework

Library Reactive Functional Composable

~~~
wdfx
Machine Learning Artificial Intelligence Self Driving Augmented Reality
Blockchain Startup as a Service...

Can I call 'bingo' yet?

~~~
amorphid
Not quite. You forgot Social Geolocation RESTful API Cloud Scalable Container
Sharing Economy Flash Sale.

~~~
bandook_raja
Cryptocurrency Fibers based Hybrid Deep Learning maps for High-Performance
Regressions that are Realtime Socket powered by Scalable Event Queue design
rewritten in Rust.

~~~
jockdarock
Yeah, I guess I should have introduced my crowning achievement instead... a
random HN Tech Buzzword Title generator ;).

Seriously, though. thank you for taking a look at the project and let me know
if you have any questions.

------
thangngoc89
TL;DR: A repl that uses Docker and executing code in Function-as-a-service way

